# Huffing, puffing...Colombian Tegus



## m3s4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Quick update on my juvie Colombian. 

When I first got him, and for close to 3 weeks after, he would never huff at me. I wasn't sure if he'd be the type to be very vocal - his demeanor was just not typical of some of the others I've had. 

However, ever since his last shed, he's been turning into a little "bad-boy" -_ you know_ - *a little more confident, a little more aggressive and much more vocal. *

_As part of the explanation, I think he's finally settling in to his new environment. However, I really attribute this new found irritation to the fact he has his own "hide" that he wants all to himself now and he considers it "his" territory. On top of that, he's not much bigger, but with the last shed, I think in his mind he thinks he IS much bigger then he really is and he's determined to let me know he isn't some little guy anymore -even though he is. What a quick change in temperament and confidence. _

I laugh every time I have to move him or get him up because what used to be a timid, easy-going juvie is quickly turning into a more aggressive, dominant, very vocal type. 



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGfgy5l0gIQ&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, his yellow coloration really pops. Looks like he is starting to grow into his attitude, lol. I'm sure you'll have him tamed down in no time.


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 12, 2012)

So cute. He looks great too.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 12, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Wow, his yellow coloration really pops. Looks like he is starting to grow into his attitude, lol. I'm sure you'll have him tamed down in no time.



Indeed, his yellow is definitely a deep yellow and very vibrant. It's going to take some time to tame him - now when he's warm, he's an absolute handful. I want to calm him down but I also hope he keeps his feisty new found huffiness.


----------



## Kimmie (Apr 24, 2012)

lol so cute my little baby does the same when I go into the cage


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 25, 2012)

Funny, I haven't watched this video since I uploaded it...watching it again makes me crack up. 

Nothings changed since then - he's still just as feisty as ever ...just they way he is atm.


----------

